# A year ago...we remember



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Here Here! Boating is all about having fun and Beth knew how to have fun!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice Hojo. Thoughts were with her as we floated Gore this past weekend. 

Share the love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I never met Beth in person, but chatting with her on Mountain Buzz was a pure delight.

Thanks for reminding us of what's important hojo.....my river family means so much to me. I was blessed to spend this past weekend with many of them at a wedding. Sitting around remembering goods times on the river while celebrating the happy couple. Pretty cool.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

hojo, it's funny that we don't tell those around us often enough what they mean to us. A few years back I lost a good friend to an avalanche here in Utah. He was a terrific guy, he meant a lot to all of us. But none of us ever told him or each other that. As I left his funeral, which was attended by several hundred people, I vowed that I would tell the people around me regularly what they mean to me. Not just my family, but my friends.


Since then I have been much more open with my riding buddies, friends, mentors, etc about how much them mean to me. Funny, I can tell even my big, hardest, manly men friends that I love and appreciate them and they are genuinely touched by it.


So yeah, take a minute and tell people what they mean to you, great advice.


DanCan


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Great idea. Thank you to the people who taught me, looked after me, cleaned up my yard sales, encouraged me and brought me on adventures that I would never have had the opportunity to experience without them. Some of them are: Steven Barnhill, John Clauson, Bob Cook, Rick Fox, Dallas Haley, Zach Hubbard, Kenny Kiley, Rob Merritt, Don Neiters and John Rice. Thanks also to my regular boating partners who keep having adventures with me: Daniel, Eric, Steven, Rob, Nathan, Michael, Jason, Nick...


----------

